# I've been playing around with needle felting.



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I've been learning how to do needle felting. These are a few of the things I have made recently. I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Darnit, My pictures didn't post with it. Trying again.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

And here's one more.


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

Interesting! And neat!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

I can't think what to say....totally breathtaking.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

very life like!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you all.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Frogsong! That is magnificent!!!
Clicked on the topic out of curiosity and my mouth fell open!
That is art!!!! Well done... Would love to see more...
Unbelievable...


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

OMG! You have wonderful talents. Love your work


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

What a incredible talent!
Those faces are amazing.
Wow, I am amazed and I hope you will make more and maybe offer some for sale?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Frogsong said:


> Darnit, My pictures didn't post with it. Trying again.


They are absolutely beautiful. I have not done a lot of needle felting but it is something I would like to work harder to achieve results such as yours. Those darned needles are so sharp, I seem to jab them straight through my fingers.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Amazing, Frogsong! You are an artist with a captial A.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!,, the are super,you must have been a needle felter in your previous life...will you be selling them?


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Love the man one. All are wonderful.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Those are phenomenal! Can't wait to see more of your work!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I love them all especially the pony!


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

If this is your idea of "playing around" , I can't wait to see what will happen when you " get serious"! Well done.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Gosh, you all make me feel really good about my work. 

I may make some for sale in the future. Right now, I'm still learning. 

Neeterbug, the man doll is supposed to be Daryl Dixon from the Walking Dead. (Norman Reedus) The actor. I wanted to try my hand at trying to make a portrait doll.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW!! You are very talented  Love your felting


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> They are absolutely beautiful. I have not done a lot of needle felting but it is something I would like to work harder to achieve results such as yours. Those darned needles are so sharp, I seem to jab them straight through my fingers.


Oh yeah, those needles are sharp! And because they are barbed like a fish hook, they hurt worse than a normal pin prick. You have to really be aware of where your fingers are at all times.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

Here are some more.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Wow, just wow.
So real looking and perfect.
How lucky you have this talent.
That giraffe is phenomenal and the puppy just gorgeous.
This is not playing around! These are truly works of art pieces.
I truly envy your talent!!!!


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

I know I already replied once, but W-O-W...those are all fantastic!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

They are all Fantastic! So realistic! Of which takes real art & talent! Hope you,ll share more with us! &#127801;


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Love the horse x


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow, never seen anything like this in needle felting.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

If this is playing around.......WOW! Please show us more of your work. It is wonderful.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

You are amazing! Incredible work!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree with all the above comments. I am speechless. Did you take lessons?? So you use patterns?? The colors are amazing. The expressions. The eyes!! What is your secret????


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazinig


----------



## taichiplayer (Mar 8, 2011)

Your work is wonderful. I'm thinking of making a needle felted stork for my niece's baby shower. Any advice?


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know how you captured the faces so good,you must have studied this a long time,great !!!!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

You are a true artist. When you decide to sell them, I'm quite certain you will do well. In the meantime, enjoy your craft!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Amazing works of art. What a talent you have. I have never seen such beautiful felting. I guess you can tell I am very impressed. Please keep us updated on your work.


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

That's not playing around needle felting - that's ART!! I needle felt but I am a beginner compared to you my dear. Fantastic!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

That is amazing! What a talent you have, and the expressions you have captured are terrific. Gorgeous work!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

WOW!!! Those are impressive.


----------



## mommabear63 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh my gosh those are amazing!!!! How hard is this to do? I have been thinking about trying this.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Amazing - so realistic!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

You are doing a fabulous job. You are very good at this art. I have dabbled and have the lessons from Felt Alive. Have not taken the time to really get the practice. You really have a great touch. All your pieces are terrific.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

These are amazing, you are quite talented


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally, some needle sculpturing, well done!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I think you have surpassed the "learning phase" quite some time ago! Not only are you well past learning, you are clearly gifted with the sight, and hands to implement what you see, of an artist. If you ever do decide to sell, I would dearly love to have my miniature horse done by you. Since I can't have him here in the house with me, I'd love to have a tiny replica of him! I could send loads of pictures. Please PM if you'd ever consider doing him (Zephyr.)


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh my! Lovely work! All are great but I was especially taken with your "scruffy" gentleman.


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

jojo111 said:


> Amazing, Frogsong! You are an artist with a captial A.


WOW!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

they are unbelievable. I admire your patience to do these. I love the ladies' teeth!LOL


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! Very impressive. The male figure with the longish hair reminds me of Tom Petty.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

...so tell me, how many times did you stick yourself?? 

I ask because I stopped doing jelly bean paintings because I got tired of the burnt fingers (worked with hot glue). I was going to try needle felting but when I watched a video on it on you tube and I saw how the process is worked, I realized I would be swapping burnt fingers for pricked fingers and so I didn't bother with it. So tell me girl, how many times do you prick yourself a day?? I saw how fast the hands move in that process so I am guessing it happens quite often.

I think that needle felting can be very forgiving, meaning you can screw up a lot and still turn out nice work. Like everything else, it's how well you can do that. You have to be pesistent and you have to be fearless and obviously you are that.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

cainchar said:


> I think you have surpassed the "learning phase" quite some time ago! Not only are you well past learning, you are clearly gifted with the sight, and hands to implement what you see, of an artist. If you ever do decide to sell, I would dearly love to have my miniature horse done by you. Since I can't have him here in the house with me, I'd love to have a tiny replica of him! I could send loads of pictures. Please PM if you'd ever consider doing him (Zephyr.)


If this talented lady doesn't wish to take on a consignment piece, you should check out Felted Fido on Facebook. She does wonderful pet replicas.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

janmary said:


> If this talented lady doesn't wish to take on a consignment piece, you should check out Felted Fido on Facebook. She does wonderful pet replicas.


I know this lady's work and you are right!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you janmary! I will hope to hear from her- but nice to have an alternative.



janmary said:


> If this talented lady doesn't wish to take on a consignment piece, you should check out Felted Fido on Facebook. She does wonderful pet replicas.


----------



## lizziebelle68 (Jul 9, 2011)

wow wonderful Can you teach a class maybe.I would love to learn to do this..Thanks Maria


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Fabulous!! you are an artist


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

lizziebelle68 said:


> wow wonderful Can you teach a class maybe.I would love to learn to do this..Thanks Maria


YOU TUBE!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

These are fabulous. The second one is soooooo life like.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Love your 'yarn sculptures!' The pony is super wonderful!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

WOW!!!! I can not believe you are just learning this, you are very talented :thumbup: 
I can see a new hobby in the near future. Thank you for sharing and I hope to see a lot more


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

WOW, they are beautiful. Are you artsy? I want to learn needle felting but no one in my area teaches it. Are you a self learner? How did you get started? I have no art talent whatsoever


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

You don't have to be "artsy"...just determined! Give it a shot!


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I was expecting to see a one dimensional "starter" piece..OMG. Did you take lessons. Where did you learn this technique!! Amazing.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool! Great eyes!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Your work is Brilliant!! Envious!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

cainchar said:


> I think you have surpassed the "learning phase" quite some time ago! Not only are you well past learning, you are clearly gifted with the sight, and hands to implement what you see, of an artist. If you ever do decide to sell, I would dearly love to have my miniature horse done by you. Since I can't have him here in the house with me, I'd love to have a tiny replica of him! I could send loads of pictures. Please PM if you'd ever consider doing him (Zephyr.)


If you check Felted Fido on Facebook, her work is wonderful, and she does take commissions!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

sundrop016 said:


> WOW, they are beautiful. Are you artsy? I want to learn needle felting but no one in my area teaches it. Are you a self learner? How did you get started? I have no art talent whatsoever


http://www.needlefeltingsupplies.com

Take a look at the Felt Alive site. They show videos and sell the needles and roving supplies.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

O.M.G. They are brilliant. I'm so jealous of your talent. I've been teaching myself to needle felt. I daren't photo my attempts! I'm looking at them now and the lamb looks deformed, the owl is passable and the toadstool well it must have got trodden on in the woods. ha ha . You have inspired me to keep trying. Thank you.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

wow they are wonderful i think you must do more beautiful


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your work is fantastic!! I especially like the Appaloosa. Good job on the faces. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

OMGosh - how beautiful - I love them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Brilliant, and really love the horse. :thumbup: 
I have no idea how you make them but they are really clever it looks like sculpting in yarn.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, they're fantastic. You're very talented. :


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

I can only repeat what everyone else is saying. I am in awe!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Amazing look great did you have instructions or did you do it yourself?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Way to go!!


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

I do needle felting but I am not an artist as you are. If you ever make a teaching dvd of you work I would buy one. You are so very good.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

I do needle felting but I am not an artist as you are. If you ever make a teaching dvd of you work I would buy one. You are so very good.


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

rodeogirl said:


> I do needle felting but I am not an artist as you are. If you ever make a teaching dvd of you work I would buy one. You are so very good.


So would I.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

That is Art!! If I had the talent to make something like that I too would learn needle felting.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Makes me wonder if you could do replica of pets based on photos of them. What a wonderful 3D memento that would be.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Great job, they are lovely


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

You are an inspiration. Fantastic!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are amazing!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful. Job..


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Those are all incredible! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Do things shrink as when hot water felting?


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I didn't expect what I saw. Thought they would be little items. These are SUPERB.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Frogsong said:


> And here's one more.


Wow FrogSong!!!! For a starter your sure are pretty good at felting. Are you an artist? Love your work. Amazing. Jane


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Exceedingly cool!


----------



## weltonsfancy (Jan 2, 2015)

Enjoyed looking at the pics of your sculptures. Recently found out about needle felting. (really excited) You inspire me to GET BUSY!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for that!



SwampCatNana said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU6tihDWHhQ


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

You are amazing!


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

I love them. I have a kit sitting here for quite sometime. You have inspired me to start it.


----------

